# Caption needed



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey look ! Is this what made the track Chris found.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Hahaha! Love it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's about to be a warm turd.


----------



## KaBloomr (Mar 18, 2010)

Oh Honey.... I can't wait to get this cute little thing home to show the kids!


----------



## RoughNeck (Mar 16, 2010)

Thats something my brother would do LMAO


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I still like "Here---Hold my Beer, watch this."


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No...The Texan said "Here, hole my bear while I take ya'll's picher"

and the stupid Yankee grabbed the bear.....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

catcapper said:


> I still like "Here---Hold my Beer, watch this."


Are you saying he is from Texas ??


----------



## huntfishski (Mar 17, 2010)

Nearly wet my self when I read JTK's comment. lol.


----------

